# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box مساعدة :  اشتريت Z3X box بعد التعريف وفتح ال shell يتم التعرف الكرت

## ودابراهيم

اشتريت Z3X box بعد التعريف وفتح ال shell يتم التعرف الكرت وبعد اعادة تشغيل جهاز المكمبيوتر لاى سبب بعدها البوكس ما يشتغل والتعريفات سليمه

----------


## bouhelal

السلام اخى اعد تغير الهمنفد

----------


## bouhelal

*السلام اخى اعد تغير المنفد *

----------


## bouhelal

> اشتريت Z3X box بعد التعريف وفتح ال shell يتم التعرف الكرت وبعد اعادة تشغيل جهاز المكمبيوتر لاى سبب بعدها البوكس ما يشتغل والتعريفات سليمه

  السلام اخى اعد تغير المنفد  ​

----------


## ودابراهيم

وعليكم السلام تكرم اخى

----------


## البهلول

كم أشترته ياحوى نبى واحد

----------

